# When life gives you lemons...



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 17, 2019)

I prefer real lemons over fake melons.


----------



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> I prefer real lemons over fake melons.


Yeah right.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer real lemons over fake melons.
> ...


Very right.  But I do admit the huge fake melons do draw much more attention than the real lemons.


----------



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Oh double boo boo crap! You'd be all over that!


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 17, 2019)

I can be "all over" a bowl of butter pecan ice cream even if I prefer strawberry ice cream.  Nothing wrong with variety.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

I'd pump her ass for her....
eeeer,,,,,I mean gas.


----------



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok ok ok goddamit! Mods! Keep the faggots out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petro (Aug 17, 2019)

All I can think is Extreme Motorboating.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

petro said:


> All I can think is Extreme Motorboating.



  From which end?


----------



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > All I can think is Extreme Motorboating.
> ...


Top.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



      The back end looks fine.....of course ya have to watch out for the backfire.


----------



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)

Later on...


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> Ok ok ok goddamit! Mods! Keep the faggots out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why do you want to be kept out of our own thread?


----------



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ok ok goddamit! Mods! Keep the faggots out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I'd really like to meet you someday.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> View attachment 274819



Can I see if those melons have Lemon juice in them?


----------



## miketx (Aug 17, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 274819
> ...


Go ahead.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> View attachment 274819



I call real.

Fake ones look different.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Aug 18, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 274819
> ...



Sorry, I call fake.  I too prefer lemons to fake melons.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Are the gay bars open still?


----------



## deorro 1 (Aug 26, 2019)

miketx said:


> View attachment 274819


if life gives you lemons how the heck would you be able to afford melons?


----------



## miketx (Aug 26, 2019)

deorro 1 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 274819
> ...


Never had a job in your life, huh?


----------



## deorro 1 (Aug 26, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> I prefer real lemons over fake melons.


i prefer a no aisle line check out.


----------



## deorro 1 (Aug 26, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


haha...   it's easier to see them with, little red riding hood.


----------



## deorro 1 (Aug 26, 2019)

miketx said:


> deorro 1 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


well, if I had a life, maybe i would have.. lol

I guess the saying is true.. the more you know the better the odds.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> I prefer real lemons over fake melons.



Me too!


----------



## deorro 1 (Aug 26, 2019)

miketx said:


> Later on...


what the hell is this mma fighter showing off his punch out?

fricken nut ball.


----------



## miketx (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer real lemons over fake melons.
> ...


Florida man....


----------



## deorro 1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer real lemons over fake melons.
> ...


i do not care about your snowflake sensibilities.. let's keep the relationship over the net..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Yeah, our women don't all have peroxide hair and fake tits, dude.

Natural blonde hair and real tits.


----------



## miketx (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


How long you think weirdo posting above you will last?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Another day or maybe 2.

How do I even know a lot of Texas women have peroxide hair and fake tits? Oh! Oops. 

Same way I know there's a lot of tall, lithe, pretty brunette GA girls.
My cousin even had one. 

She was on those pills though, he had to lose her.

I ain't tryin' to stereotype women, but women from certain areas have a lot of the same characteristics.

LA: Short, brunette curly, nice butt, possible fine mustache, medium to large breastuses. 

Love to hear them talk.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh yeah! My buddy had a Texas girl, too. Peroxide hair, big ol' titties, but hers were real.

She taught us "Neon Rainbow".

She was pretty cool! That was a good-looking woman. She probably should have been in Nashville or Branson instead of around us. She was good!
She was like 6'1", not the typical Texas woman. She was something! 
Can't even remember her name, but I remember her.
She was big and pretty and buxom and could play guitar and sing.
I hope she made it, she had the tools to.


----------



## Wilkinson (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah right.


----------

